# A Day at Snowmass...



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

yoyo check out the lil vid i made from another great day skiing snowmass
The Chronicles of Gnarnia


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice video!! You guys seem to always be pushing your limits!! Can't wait to see some more!!


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

*limits of what?*

over-rotating front flips? yes i'm bitter, looks nice!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice Work. What did you shoot it with.. I've been looking around for cameras...


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

i shoot with a sony hvr-a1j it is a little hdv camera, it is small, but still shoots really good video, some of the footage in the edit had a wide angle on and made the edges fuzzy, i guess that because i have such a cheap wide angle, otherwise, i love this camera, i shoot kayaking with it too, and it kills it


----------

